# Paint chip repair?



## dbaze540 (Sep 16, 2011)

So i've gotten to the paint repair section of the to-do list on the car, and I'm looking for advice. I've read a lot of articles and watched a lot of videos about it, but I'd like some input from y'all. Ideally, I'd like to buy a kit that I can use, but I'm not sure that will be the case.

So here's what I'm dealing with.










To me, this one is the biggest eyesore. It's all the way down to the metal, and rusting, so I assume I'll need to sand, primer, and clear coat? I could be wrong. What products do you reccommend?

The next one is similar, but a bunch of smaller chips. I'm guessing the PO had children.









As you can see, some are rusted, some aren't. Most of them go all the way to the metal. I assume I would apply basically the same process?

The next one is on the door, and it's actually alot bigger than it looks in the picture. It's about 3-4 inches long, and it has a dent in it too. It looks like someone opened the door into something pretty hard.









I almost think I should leave this one to a professional, because of its size and the fact that its dented. What do you think?

Last but not least are these








These are very small, around 1cm. My concern is that it looks like the paint at the edges of the chips has started to separate and bubble. I really have no idea what to do on these. I guess i should sand it to knock of the separated portion, but my concern is that I'll just make a mess.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I wouldn't tackle those on my own. You have some rust issues to deal with. I would try and find a detailer or body shop that does this kind of work. In most cases they use a air brush to fix those. Your results are going to be much better.


----------



## dbaze540 (Sep 16, 2011)

dboy11 said:


> I wouldn't tackle those on my own. You have some rust issues to deal with. I would try and find a detailer or body shop that does this kind of work. In most cases they use a air brush to fix those. Your results are going to be much better.


How much do you think it would cost? I know everywhere is different, but what's a general range?


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> I wouldn't tackle those on my own. You have some rust issues to deal with. I would try and find a detailer or body shop that does this kind of work. In most cases they use a air brush to fix those. Your results are going to be much better.


Air brush - exactly what I was thinking. I have one in my bag of tricks should I ever need it. The chip needs sanding to go down to bare metal, then you primer, paint, and some clear. I use a cordless dremel with a sanding drum on the end to get to bare metal, and then the air brush work continues. Then I use a polisher to blend it all in.

I usually attack my paint chips asap so rust usually is not a problem.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dbaze540 said:


> How much do you think it would cost? I know everywhere is different, but what's a general range?


I would have no idea sorry. It's not something that I have any experience with


----------

